# Hunting Room Pictures



## Fat Ed (Apr 4, 2009)

I am getting ready to finish my bonus room.  The wife is letting me do whatever I want with this room.  I was hoping to get some good ideas from some pictures of everyones own "hunting rooms".  Any pictures would be great.  
Thanks


----------



## doublelungdriller (Apr 5, 2009)

here is a few pics of my room. it's just 1x12 pine planks over the walls.


----------



## OffShoreMedic (Apr 5, 2009)

That's an awesome room!


----------



## doublelungdriller (Apr 7, 2009)

300 short mag said:


> Tongue & Groove Cypress



nice.


----------



## ray97303 (Apr 8, 2009)

Your room looks great!


----------



## boparks (Apr 10, 2009)

Fat Ed said:


> I am getting ready to finish my bonus room.  The wife is letting me do whatever I want with this room.  I was hoping to get some good ideas from some pictures of everyones own "hunting rooms".  Any pictures would be great.
> Thanks



Hey man , 

Sounds like you have a good wife.
I made some changes to my Hunting Room Post which you can check out. I like doublelung killers  with the wood walls and the other one with t&g walls as well. Gives it a good natural look.

Bobby


----------

